# Chocolate Bayou Fishing Tourny 7/29



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Lutes Marine​July 29th 2006​CASH Fishing Tournament​281- 393- 1021​​*Cost*

$ 30​​Valid e-mail and address is a requirement​*100% payback*​​*CATAGORIES

​Redfish with the most spots​ Redfish must be in the slot;(20" - 28"), spots must not be touching and bigger than a pencil eraser ​​BLACKJACK "Speckled Trout"​Determined by length. Fish closest to 21" inches without going over, tail pinched. ​Speckled Trout must be 15 inches or greater. ​​​Heaviest Redfish and Speckled Trout

Combined Weight​Combined weight of only ONE Speckled Trout and only ONE slot Redfish.​Trout must exceed 15" and Red must fall in the 20"-28" Slot.​​​$50 Bonus Flounder​Heaviest Flounder: Determined by weight, Fish must be 14" inches in length with the tail pinched.​​***In case of a tie, the first fisherman to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.​​Some of the key rules​please see flyer at marina for all rules and regs.​​1.Tournament begins Saturday July 29th at 5:30am and ends at 4:00 pm

2.All fish must be taken by Rod and Reel only!

3. Artificial and live bait allowed




4. Anyone not in line to have there fish weighed, at 4 pm, July 29th 2006, will not be allowed to weigh there fish.
5.Boundaries include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, any "Beach front", Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.

6. An adult must accompany any minor, under the age of 13, fishing in the tournament

7.You may not use the same fish in more than one category in the same tournament.

8.This is an amateur fishing tournament, Sorry "NO GUIDES" allowed.


​All decisions made by the Weigh Master are final!!!!!



*


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.fishcoastaltexas.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1044

Here is a link on how to get to Lutes Marine


----------

